# Candle Training



## Jason Striker II (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wondering how many still check/improve their Kime with candle training? I have made it a regular part of my training for many years, although that segment is only several minutes.

Usually, just descending backfist (Otoshi Ura-ken), side backfist (Yoko Ura-ken), and reverse punch (Gyaku-zuki), three reps each will do it.


----------

